# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορές Καταστημάτων] >  > [Προσφορά] Κοπές Λαμαρίνας

## Gaou

Δεν ήξερα αν αρμόζει της κατηγορίας και του φόρα οπότε στην περίπτωση που κάτι δεν κολλάει κάθε παρέμβαση ευπρόσδεκτη.

Το τελευταίο δίαστημα έχω βάλει τα χέρια μου σε ένα νέο για εμένα παιχνίδι, ένα αρκετά δυνατό Laser μετάλλων. Οτιδήποτε χρειαστείτε για κατασκευές από λαμαρίνα πολύ΄θα χαρώ να μας δώσετε την ευκαιρία να εξυπηρετήσουμε. Ότι χρειαστείτε λοιπόν στείλτε μου σήμα.

εντιτ: υπάρχει και η δυνατοτητα της ηλεκτροστατικής

----------

